# JBL 2206 Enclosure help



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey there. Looking to do another horn setup and thinking about using my 2206. Other than just throwing them in some sealed boxes, can someone give me a good ported box spec for these. Maybe at a 50 hz or so tuning?


----------

